# New General store



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of a General Store in Pennsylvania which I scratchbuilt. Getting close to being finished. Planks were ripped with my new Inland table saw.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...you can just picture the Duke, tossin' some poor pilgrim through the window...:thumbsup:


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...you can just picture the Duke, tossin' some poor pilgrim through the window...:thumbsup:


May he RIP.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

what scale is this in? Looks really good.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> what scale is this in? Looks really good.


Thank you. Ho 1:87. I built it from a pic on goole pics. I need to add a porch roof.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Lights and roof*

Here's a pic with the lights on and the weathered copper roof.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Makes me wanna hurl a big loogie into a spitoon!

Very nice custom work!

TJ


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Plugs?*



tjcruiser said:


> Makes me wanna hurl a big loogie into a spitoon!
> 
> Very nice custom work!
> 
> TJ


Thanks. What kind of plugs do you guys recommend for lighting?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks excellent! Your truly talented:appl:
One little opinion: Tone down / yellow out your interior lighting.
Should look like flame light, or really old electric.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking building. What did you use to get the weathered look?


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

erkenbrand said:


> That's a great looking building. What did you use to get the weathered look?


I used Weather-It which I got at my LHS. First time I tried it. I'm using basswood and it turned it to the color you see. I applied it about 3-4 times The roof is corrugated copper from the LHS which I cut up into shingles and applied with Aleene's original tacky glue (craft store). I love this glue, it holds even before it's totally dry. Used it for the wood also. My wife weathered the roof with chalk powder after spraying the copper with flat varnish.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Looks excellent! Your truly talented:appl:
> One little opinion: Tone down / yellow out your interior lighting.
> Should look like flame light, or really old electric.


Yea, that lighting has got to be subdued......dude. I'm working on that. The bulb burnt out and I was using the accessory side of a railpower 1300 transformer. I measured the output at 18 to 19 volts. Too much voltage for that bulb which is rated a little lower. I think up to 16 volts.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone's got to be the critic in the crowd.:dunno:
Tonight I got nominated!:laugh:
Just take me out back in the alley!:knock_teeth_out:


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Someone got to be the critic in the crowd.:dunno:
> Tonight I got nominated!:laugh:
> Just take me out back in the alley!:knock_teeth_out:


No problem, I agree with you on that one.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe you can find a smaller, variable transformer and dedicate it to your accessory lighting? Also, you might want to consider running a couple of 6V bulbs in series. That will help give you a smaller output bulb and still be able to take the power. You could even tuck one of the bulbs away beneath the layout so it isn't in the store, or run the second bulb in another structure.

Or find / make a good translucent cap for the bulb. Color it cream with a hint of yellow.

Hmmm . . . there are a few ways to play with it.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

erkenbrand said:


> Maybe you can find a smaller, variable transformer and dedicate it to your accessory lighting? Also, you might want to consider running a couple of 6V bulbs in series. That will help give you a smaller output bulb and still be able to take the power. You could even tuck one of the bulbs away beneath the layout so it isn't in the store, or run the second bulb in another structure.
> 
> Or find / make a good translucent cap for the bulb. Color it cream with a hint of yellow.
> 
> Hmmm . . . there are a few ways to play with it.


Refresh my memory. Are the normal and acc side of a train transformer both dc current? Can I use the variable normal (track side) of a dedicated transformer for the bulbs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The output's on a transformer/power pack for N & HO scale are ACC is somewhere around 15volts AC fixed power and the variable/normally track power is 0-15volts DC.
You can use the DC/track power output to run accessories just fix the control (tape/Pull of knob) so that after setting to the desired output you don't inadvertently bump it and fry all your lights.
You can use the fixed side AC/ACC and add a diode in line and that will tone down the output voltage also.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> The output's on a transformer/power pack for N & HO scale are ACC is somewhere around 15volts AC fixed power and the variable/normally track power is 0-15volts DC.
> You can use the DC/track power output to run accessories just fix the control (tape/Pull of knob) so that after setting to the desired output you don't inadvertently bump it and fry all your lights.
> You can use the fixed side AC/ACC and add a diode in line and that will tone down the output voltage also.


Will the Model Power #511 12-16 volts bulbs work on both a/c and dc ? I burnt one out on a/c.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea they sould work just fine for both. It sounds like you just had a dud of a bulb.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You could try LEDs. This site has some nice stuff but I have not ordered from them personally. I nice soft glow would be a perfect match for your store, since it came out so nice. 
This Site


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

Xnats said:


> You could try LEDs. This site has some nice stuff but I have not ordered from them personally. I nice soft glow would be a perfect match for your store, since it came out so nice.
> This Site


Thanks for the link. I ordered 5 to give them a try.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*NIMT lighting*

I bought some of the lights that NIMT suggested and this is how they look. I like that warm glow light they sell.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Now those are some mighty fine looking buildings!:thumbsup: Where's the trains?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This place has those LED's in any sort of quantity for far less. I've bought stuff from these guys several times.

http://www.besthongkong.com/


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Now those are some mighty fine looking buildings!:thumbsup: Where's the trains?


My track and 3 turnouts will be here on Monday. I'm running a loop of ez track temporarily. I've ordered that more scale looking track in brown.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This place has those LED's in any sort of quantity for far less. I've bought stuff from these guys several times.
> 
> http://www.besthongkong.com/


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just yanking on your water tower chain!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Your set up is going to look great!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*connectors?*

What kind of connectors do you use for your lights and where do you get them. I could use jst connectors but I'm trying to see the proper type to use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

"proper type"? Anything that works. Truthfully, for small connectors for stuff like this, I "roll my own". I have a ton of IC sockets and matching headers. I cut two pins off a socket, and two off a matching header. A little heatshrink, and I have a really small connector that will fit almost anywhere.

Here's an example.











And here's the matching connector.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> "proper type"? Anything that works. Truthfully, for small connectors for stuff like this, I "roll my own". I have a ton of IC sockets and matching headers. I cut two pins off a socket, and two off a matching header. A little heatshrink, and I have a really small connector that will fit almost anywhere.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> ...


That's a great technique.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's simple, and it uses materials on hand.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's simple, and it uses materials on hand.


My father-in-law was a ham and recently passed away. I'll need to look thru some of his things. He may have had some too.


----------

